# Slow baby betta growth???



## islandtime0317 (Oct 23, 2013)

I have a question about baby betta growth. I've posted my 2 little guys on here earlier when I first got them and the gneral consensus was that they are both male!

They are in a divided 10g with heater and filter... need to get a new heater because mine keeps tank around 75 degrees and has no adjustment on it. They eat crushed NLS betta pellets twice a day. I do a 25-50% water change about 2-3 times a week.

My first betta I've had for about a month and a half. When i got him he was about .5 in long and now is about .85 inches long (not including fins). Still does not have much color on body, fins are a blueish with some red mixed in and every now and then in certain lighting the body appears blue... but most of time body is a grey/brown color with stripes. The fins are still pretty short, so I'm assuming he is going to be a plakat tail?

My second betta I've had for about 3 weeks. He is only about .5 in long right now and was about that size when I got him. He has a white body with some red in fins and a ice blue outline on fins. His fins are about as long as the older one's which makes me think he will be a veil tail?

Wondering how long it takes for them to start really growing and developing color? Heres some pics I took today...


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

I have two babies also and one of mine is growing faster than the other. Sounds like you're doing everything right! As long as they seem happy and healthy I probably wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## Tank Gurl (Sep 26, 2013)

They are adorable!! I love baby bettas! The first one looks like he is def growing, i wonder if he'll be a pineapple color.

The second one is precious! Love that color!

Heres a pic of one of my 3 babies growth, shes growing quick, but my other little one isn't as much. I wonder if its genetics or maybe we got the runts of the litters. =)


----------



## Tank Gurl (Sep 26, 2013)

Chachi said:


> I have two babies also and one of mine is growing faster than the other. Sounds like you're doing everything right! As long as they seem happy and healthy I probably wouldn't worry about it too much.


Agreed, lucky little babies get to have a mansion to grow up in too. =)


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

Baby Betta fish secrete a growth stunting hormone. In order to keep it from building up and causing them not to grow, you need to do more water changes than what you are doing now. What you are doing now is perfect for a fully grown Betta, but I think you should be doing at least twice that many for babies. They also need warmer water than adults to grow well, so you definitely need to get that new heater sooner rather than later.


----------



## Tank Gurl (Sep 26, 2013)

sainthogan said:


> Baby Betta fish secrete a growth stunting hormone. In order to keep it from building up and causing them not to grow, you need to do more water changes than what you are doing now. What you are doing now is perfect for a fully grown Betta, but I think you should be doing at least twice that many for babies. They also need warmer water than adults to grow well, so you definitely need to get that new heater sooner rather than later.


I did not know that about the stunting hormones in baby bettas sainthogan, thank you for that bit of info. Def going to up water changes on my babies now.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I got my baby when she was .75 inches long, and now she is almost over an inch long (not including tail)


----------

